# Chocolate, nutty, caramel etc



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

After some green beans for roasting like the above flavours .....no too acid.

Usually get my beans from coffeecompass or rave,,,but open to other roasters.

Anybody recommend any types of beans that would float my boat.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Coffee is a bunch of acids in hot water, can you be more specific? 

Bolivians, Brazils...


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Brazils and Sumatran have low acidity. Can sell you some of my green beans if you're interested.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------

